# What am I x2



## goku0 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey every one i was wondering if you would be able to help me out i have two mystery fish that i have no idea what the are, any ideas? thanx for any help in advance

I know what the two on the outside are but whats the one in the middle?









and heres the other guy









heres the same guy but in a diff pic


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

just starting to learn africans, but in the first pic the one in the middle looks like a calvus. Can't help with the other one.


----------



## goku0 (Jul 9, 2008)

ya the top one is a calvus and the colorful one beside it is a otter point, its the middle one im not sure of the sort of brown one. thanx thou


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks like a zebra variant. Sorry I can't help more than that.

The second and third pics look like he might be a hybrid or at least a less common hap. Parts of it look like a fryeri. I'm a bit rusty with my ids so I might be off.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First could be a Cynotilapia type. There are many Zebra and Cynotilapia typres that look very much alike for females or males without color.

Second looks like a S. Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap" , pure i dunno.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The bottom two pictures look like most Scieanochromis fryeri juveniles I've seen.


----------



## goku0 (Jul 9, 2008)

sweet thanx for all your help so far guys I do believe you guys are right about the bottom one it looks like a Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lumbaulo) to me. So now i just need your guys help with the top one


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Altolamprologus calvus - the top one


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

goku0 said:


> sweet thanx for all your help so far guys I do believe you guys are right about the bottom one it looks like a Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lumbaulo) to me. So now i just need your guys help with the top one


Impossible to identify a location (Lumbaulo) for the fryeri, so you are best to drop the notation.

The other fish is likely some type of Metriaclima zebra, or a mbuna hybrid. It really isn't possible at this time to give any accurate ID of the fish. Perhaps if you add a few pictures, it might help, but the fish is still fairly young.


----------



## goku0 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh ok thanx fogelhund i just thought it was a lumbaulo cause i looked at all the fryeri pics and this guy looks just like mine http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/i ... 1329&pic=5


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

None of my fryeri have ever had that much red in them. They'll have some in the anal fin, but never in the body or on the dorsal fin. That is the reason I stayed away saying it was a pure fryeri.


----------

